# Suche Titel eines (Zombie) Films



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

Hi,
vor vielleicht 7 oder 8 Jahren habe ich einen Zombiefilm gesehen, der mir echt gut gefiel. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie er hieß...
Anfangs waren dort 2 befreundete Hobby-DJs, die Electro mixten. Der andere Mitbewohner war oft genervt davon. Dann brach (er hätte das gedacht) die Zombieapokalypse aus. Zur Verteidigung warfen die beiden Freunde die Schallplatten auf die Zombies (und trennten ihnen teils auch so die Köpfe ab)

nur weiß ich nicht mehr, wie der Titel hieß 
kennt ihn vielleicht einer von Euch?


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Juni 2014)

Shaun of the Dead?

Ein echter Klassiker.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Also Vinyl auf Zombies verbinde ich mit Shaun of the Dead. 

Edit: Die Schnecken-Post kriecht weiter...


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Edit: Die Schnecken-Post kriecht weiter...


 
Sagen wir Gleichstand.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Das ist nett, damit kann ich leben.  Habs nur erwähnt, weils mir direkt davor auch schon passiert ist, dass ich kurz zuvor Gepostetes wiederholte.


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

hab nach nem Trailer gesucht. Und ja, es ist der Film. Danke


----------

